# Betsie 8-24



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Last week I was in Frankfort to see a good chunk of fish swimming around the harbor. Optimistically figuring something changed, We made a bonzi trip up thursday night, got the last available room in town and hit the pier. Saw a couple on stringers and I lost one(please return spoon when caught in river) we hit it again in the am with no fish to show for it. We floated skein, threw a couple hard baits and tried c'n'd for the sake of a hook up. In the that whole stretch we saw about 15-20 total. They wanted nothing to do with anything we had. 
Betsie lake and the river are silly low and lots of exposed sand made for a few long drags of the boats. They seem to be nosing around the edge of the lake. So hopefully we get the water to bring them up. Good luck for those up there this week and hopefully this helps.
Pete

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the honest report. Hate to see/hear the river is so low. That hot and dry weather has taken its toll on more than we all realize.


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Hit the big lake this weekend and managed 5, 3 kings, a steelhead, and a Coho.
2 of the 3 kings were dark and river ready.
Looks like they might not have a choice and have to run soon even with low rivers and warm waters in the big pond. 

A week ago I took the kids to swim in the surf, play in the mouth of the Platte, and climb the dunes. Checked out the mouth/ beginning of Betsie lake and couldn't believe how low the water was. Giant islands, high n dry. Didn't look at the river. How bad is it?

Anyone else been wading lately? Any new pushes of fish? Give it another week or two?
Way to long of a drive for me to come home without releasing some.

Thanks!


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Davelobi said:


> Hit the big lake this weekend and managed 5, 3 kings, a steelhead, and a Coho.
> 2 of the 3 kings were dark and river ready.
> Looks like they might not have a choice and have to run soon even with low rivers and warm waters in the big pond.
> 
> ...


Nothing! The worst I have ever seen this river in my 30+ years of fishing it!!! Being very honest here.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

They have to move soon. Nature calls. Going to be lots of tails n backs out of the water this fall eh? Hope they don't get sun burn. Might be a massive short run if they hold out as long as they can.


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

They should be coming real soon...be ready!


----------



## Matty_joe86 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lets pray we get hit with whats left of isaac.


----------



## dieseldog (May 4, 2011)

Floated the betsie for a couple miles down to homestead. Counted a total of 8 fish, didn't even stop to fish them, just scouting the river. Been floating that river for years and had to damn near portage the drift boat the water was so low. They got rain yesterday but that river needs at least a few days of solid rain. I'm gonna be doing some rain dances!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ofire (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Trying to stay optimistic. Last year was my first time on the Betsie River heard it was a freak of nature.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

I fished the betsie on saturday and sunday and there was nothing going on at all. A few fish at M22 bridge but with all the snaggers there they werent even thinking about eating. Therer were guys lined up all the way out into betsie bay at the only deep spot for the fish to get to the river. Pretty sad to watch guys snagging em before they even get to the river. i actually watched one guy chase a fish in about 3 inches of water out in the bay with a net! he netted it and put it on the stringer! need about 2 inches of rain really bad.


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

SteelieArm14 said:


> I fished the betsie on saturday and sunday and there was nothing going on at all. A few fish at M22 bridge but with all the snaggers there they werent even thinking about eating. Therer were guys lined up all the way out into betsie bay at the only deep spot for the fish to get to the river. Pretty sad to watch guys snagging em before they even get to the river. i actually watched one guy chase a fish in about 3 inches of water out in the bay with a net! he netted it and put it on the stringer! need about 2 inches of rain really bad.


Where's the DNR?? Call 1 800 292 7800. Rap line


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I didn't see a single fish or even get a hit for that matter in 2 miles of walking when I fished the Betsie Thursday. It was super low.


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

steeler said:


> Where's the DNR?? Call 1 800 292 7800. Rap line


 they are busy taking catch surveys on the pier.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Davelobi said:


> they are busy taking catch surveys on the pier.


Are you sure those are not the creel checkers and actual CO's?

People just witness this stuff, keep their mouths shut at the time, and come home to bitch about it on the internet.


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

I was kidding about the Creel reports


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The Conservation Officers cannot be everywhere at one time. They do work the rivers, piers, boat fishermen and they do catch the violators just not all of them. Mabey Michigan needs to readjust the fines that people have to pay and there won't be as many violators.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Davelobi said:


> they are busy taking catch surveys on the pier.


 
Exactly! there were three DNR officers at the public marina. I have called numerous times for that river but they never come down. I dont think they really care to be honest.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

I was up this weekend, and the mouth where it enters betsie bay is the lowest I have ever seen it. 

I fished the pier sunday morning, bumped two fish, but nothin else besides that. All the fish that were jumping in the harbor were dark already. I wish I could have gotten to the wall in elberta, looks like that was the place to be, judging by all the cars that were there already at 3am....

On a bright note, my brother just text me a minute ago to rub in the fact that I left a day early. The rain brought a bunch up, and he fought a number of fish this morning. He said they kicked his a** though :lol:.....

Anyhow I'm done with salmon. Now that everyone and their brother is going to be consumed with the salmon frenzy, its time to head out and slay some trout... Good luck guys


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I just need to secure a couple skeins, and I too will move onto other fish.


----------



## bfslezak (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm interested to hear if anyone has tried to float the river west of 31, by Hammer's. We are considering giving it a shot at the early run. If there is such a thing this year. Couple questions for you: 1. Is it even worth it? 2. Will it be impossible to float becuase traffic? 3. Do the fish make that stretch very quickly with no interest in biting a streamers, skein, or fly? 

We generally fish by the dam. However, its full of dam snaggers. I'd like to distant ourselves from some of the traffic and enjoy the float. It's much easier floating with beer!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

BFS,

Normaly this time of year thats the only place i fish. I have taken a canoe down that section before but a drift boat will not fit. Is it worth it "h##* no" right now the fish a few and far between. A buddie of mine lives in the lower section of the river and said its in crappy shape. I am fishing it in about 3 days and expect to not catch a thing. This is the first year in over 15 years that i plan on getting skunked. Im not being a "debbie downer" its just the truth. Not many fish, water is very low and warm. I would go south of benzonia to find fish. Just my 2cents worth

Burgundy


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

A nice float down a beautiful river is always a great way to spend the day. Catching fish is a bonus, which there will be more fishermen than fish. So it's not worth it yet. Don't worry about traffic, try to be courteous of other anglers. Give them warning your coming by and don't screw up their hole... Unless they are blatantly snagging. Then run over the hole sideways splashing and floundering like you have no clue what you're doing. Then ask if they are getting anything.
Pete


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Thats toooo funny


----------



## bfslezak (Aug 27, 2012)

Mr Burgundy said:


> BFS,
> 
> Normaly this time of year thats the only place i fish. I have taken a canoe down that section before but a drift boat will not fit. Is it worth it "h##* no" right now the fish a few and far between. A buddie of mine lives in the lower section of the river and said its in crappy shape. I am fishing it in about 3 days and expect to not catch a thing. This is the first year in over 15 years that i plan on getting skunked. Im not being a "debbie downer" its just the truth. Not many fish, water is very low and warm. I would go south of benzonia to find fish. Just my 2cents worth
> 
> Burgundy


Thanks for the intel. I will put this into consideration. I'm aware that the river is far from ideal for the fish. Hopefully, a system comes through and brings you some fish this week. Good luck!


----------



## jay13 (Sep 19, 2011)

My buddy and I went this past weekend hoping to fish the lower river. It was barren. Sat at Homestead dam for a half hour just watching and saw 0 fish. Same story down river. The mouth on the other hand from the walking bridge all the way out into the bay was another story. Lots of fish out in the bay with pods coming up into the very start of the river to the walking bridge. Was well worth fishing. I went 0-2 (newbie) but the old timers were doing well, as were the snaggers unfortunetly. Porpoising and running all thru the water there till late Saturday night when it just turned off. It was fun just wading and watching the eagles and osprey along with all the fish. After that fishing was sporadic and less fish moving out of the deeper water. Probably the pressure change from the coming rain or the wind switching to blowing out into the bay hard. With that rain sunday into monday the next couple days may be good again. Just drive by, if you see the guys in shorts running around the sand bars or hanging off the bridge snagging everything in site then you know the fish are back. Worth stopping and trying it the legal way.

A side note: the fish I saw in the river and netted for others were no were near dark. Chrome and some light brown but no black boots.









Bob and Dougs fish ( aka "old timers") these were on a stringer for two to three hours before the photo...


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

No good news..comming home this weekend to take the famly on a camping/salmon trip..looks like its going to be more of a waiste of time and money..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

lostontheice said:


> No good news..comming home this weekend to take the famly on a camping/salmon trip..looks like its going to be more of a waiste of time and money..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


With all honesty, wait at least a week or two. I've been fishing the area regularly----the Betsie, the wall, the pier, and on the boat. There are a ton of fish still out in the lake. The river was virtually barren of fish. I did not see a single one, and I walked to a ton of my normal spots. Last year at this time, the water was up and we were doing great.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Well...the weather man is predicting that tropical storm thats going through Lousiana right now, to head north and cut across michigan by this weekend.Hopefully it brings some rain. Just wishful thinkin! I am headed up this weekend myself.


----------



## luckyshorts (Oct 11, 2011)

I went 1 for 2 yesterday about a mile down from the dam. Found a hole with a half dozen fish. And they were the only fish I saw. Crank bait.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> With all honesty, wait at least a week or two. I've been fishing the area regularly----the Betsie, the wall, the pier, and on the boat. There are a ton of fish still out in the lake. The river was virtually barren of fish. I did not see a single one, and I walked to a ton of my normal spots. Last year at this time, the water was up and we were doing great.


not my say on when I'm home or not.guess ill have to take my chances,or try to find the pier and fish there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CNC TECH (Oct 26, 2011)

Stopped up at the dam Monday evening for about an hour and a half. saw around 8-10 fish in that span but didnt get anything to bite. they are in there but the numbers are small


----------



## deer ducker (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the update

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

